# Great Bass Bite on Lake Erie



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I went out expecting those bass to be on the deep humps. Instead they fooled me, and were on the shallow areas this day. It was a good day for catching big largemouth and smallmouth.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice video!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

If you really want to learn were the smallmouth bass are try scuba diving the Lake. I've done dozens of dives all around the islands and some wrecks and believe me the bass are not always where the experts say they are or should be. I've seem nice size smallmouth in 6 foot of water up against the shoreline in the middle of a bright hot sunny day in late July and the same day on another dive down in 30 foot of water hanging around a wreck. One thing I can tell you is usually where there is one there are more. I'll be swimming along looking for objects and fish, and I'll see a single or two here and there. Then come to an area and there will be a group of them, from 5 or 6 to dozens (all sizes). Swim on past that area and it goes back to singles here and there. And yes, I know of some great bass spots that most people would never think of as well as some great habitat.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Lake Erie said:


> If you really want to learn were the smallmouth bass are try scuba diving the Lake. I've done dozens of dives all around the islands and some wrecks and believe me the bass are not always where the experts say they are or should be. I've seem nice size smallmouth in 6 foot of water up against the shoreline in the middle of a bright hot sunny day in late July and the same day on another dive down in 30 foot of water hanging around a wreck. One thing I can tell you is usually where there is one there are more. I'll be swimming along looking for objects and fish, and I'll see a single or two here and there. Then come to an area and there will be a group of them, from 5 or 6 to dozens (all sizes). Swim on past that area and it goes back to singles here and there. And yes, I know of some great bass spots that most people would never think of as well as some great habitat.


That's some awesome information! Wish I could scuba dive it! That would be so cool!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Are there any snorkel opportunities on LE for us not scuba certified? My daughter regularly gets down to about 20 feet below.


----------



## DaveHCopley (Sep 20, 2014)

Try Snorkeling at Gull Island. Most of the time it is under water. North west of Kelley's Island. Glacial Groves, Glacial Round Boulders, tons of fish. you might find some boat parts from people who got to close. There is a green buoy at the south point of it about 15 feet of water good spot to anchor. Take something to help float too. Enjoy.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

How far a paddle would it be from Kelley's? I'm kayaking there next week. Thanks!


----------



## DaveHCopley (Sep 20, 2014)

I do not know the distance but you should be able to see the buoy from the North West corner of the Island. If you paddle toward Middle Island (in Canadian Waters) from Kelley's you should hit it. Look on a map.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

bigbass201 said:


> I went out expecting those bass to be on the deep humps. Instead they fooled me, and were on the shallow areas this day. It was a good day for catching big largemouth and smallmouth.


That was a great video, I'll be up at Lakeside next week, plan to kayak fish Kelleys Island. My thoughts are head NE from the campground area, along that point. Fish either side shallow to deep. What would you recommend? 2 nights only, so not a lot of time to scout it out. 
Then, 2 nights at Maumee Bay Lodge, any recommendations there? 
Thanks!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

DaveHCopley said:


> I do not know the distance but you should be able to see the buoy from the North West corner of the Island. If you paddle toward Middle Island (in Canadian Waters) from Kelley's you should hit it. Look on a map.


Yeah, I found a map that shows Gull as a reef. I'm hoping to hit that reef, or the point that comes off the NE corner of Kelleys. Thanks!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> That was a great video, I'll be up at Lakeside next week, plan to kayak fish Kelleys Island. My thoughts are head NE from the campground area, along that point. Fish either side shallow to deep. What would you recommend? 2 nights only, so not a lot of time to scout it out.
> Then, 2 nights at Maumee Bay Lodge, any recommendations there?
> Thanks!


That pier by the campground always seems to hold fish. There is a nice hump on the airport side of the island. You know those darn fish move all the time. Really can pin point and I'm sure the tourney guys will tell you the same thing. 
Far as Maumee Bay. You have a lot of fishing opportunities right in the park. I've caught some really big bass out of the big pond. The back section on the other side of the road always treated me best. There is a small pond on the backside of the hotel that has fish in it too. You can fish that from shore. The far back pond behind the big hill is loaded with big fish! The problem is they changed that one to just kids fishing now I believe. You can always put the kayak in and fish that channel and breakwall. Guys have caught some real nice largemouths in that area. Hope that helps. Tight lines


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

bigbass201 said:


> That pier by the campground always seems to hold fish. There is a nice hump on the airport side of the island. You know those darn fish move all the time. Really can pin point and I'm sure the tourney guys will tell you the same thing.
> Far as Maumee Bay. You have a lot of fishing opportunities right in the park. I've caught some really big bass out of the big pond. The back section on the other side of the road always treated me best. There is a small pond on the backside of the hotel that has fish in it too. You can fish that from shore. The far back pond behind the big hill is loaded with big fish! The problem is they changed that one to just kids fishing now I believe. You can always put the kayak in and fish that channel and breakwall. Guys have caught some real nice largemouths in that area. Hope that helps. Tight lines


Thanks for the update! Headed to Kelly's this afternoon


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Good luck around Kelly's. Hope you nail them, and we read about a great day you had!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Ju


LittleMiamiJeff said:


> How far a paddle would it be from Kelley's? I'm kayaking there next week. Thanks![/QUOTE
> Just snorkel the old commercial fishing pier by the state park pier. Seen everything from smallmouth,walleye to a 3 foot at least long nose gar. The thing just casually swimmer along side me for like 10 seconds then went on it’s way!


Just snorkel the old commercial fishing dock there just north of the State pier. I have seen smallmouth, walleye and one time had a three and half foot long nose gar casually swim along side me for 6-10 seconds. Then went on it’s own way. There’s also a small shoal and hard to find ship wreck in front of Camp Patmos.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

You can swim down and feel the ribs of the old wooden ship wreck at camp Patmos
It’s pretty cool
There’s fish out in front of there too


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

percidaeben said:


> Ju
> 
> Just snorkel the old commercial fishing dock there just north of the State pier. I have seen smallmouth, walleye and one time had a three and half foot long nose gar casually swim along side me for 6-10 seconds. Then went on it’s own way. There’s also a small shoal and hard to find ship wreck in front of Camp Patmos.


That's some great info! Had no idea about that.


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

There are several good snorkeling spots around the north and east side of Kelleys Island. Near the campground try going along the north northwest shore point. Lots of boulders and structure along the shore, 6-10 foot. Gull Island shoal is shallow but it's mostly flat bedrock with a few areas of rocks. The "wreck" off Camp Patmos is very close to shore, in about 8-10 foot depth. You can shore snorkel or dive it. Still some wood parts of the boat (ribs) and stuff around it, but the water clarity is usually fairly poor, 2-4 feet if there are significant waves coming in. The best snorkel spot is the Prince wreck off the airport on the east side. It's out about a 3/4 to a mile in 10-14 foot depth. It should be marked with a buoy maintained by MAST (Maritime Archeology Survey Team) - http://www.ohiomast.org/ . Be careful as the boiler is only a few feet below the surface on the east end of the wreck. A lot of intact ribs and side hull, about 100 foot long. Typically pretty clear to clear water. Always a few fish, sometimes a lot, rock bass, smallmouth bass, sheephead, catfish, occasionally some panfish (bluegills), and snagged fishing lures. If you want great info on snorkeling and scuba diving the Lake stop in to New Wave Scuba Center in Port Clinton, Lakeshore Drive on the west side of the drawbridge (you have to go Rt 2 around due to the drawbridge being closed). Just a little ways past the old Moose Lodge property on the Lake side of the road. Big red/white dive flag sign out front. http://newwavescuba.com/


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

The drawbridge is finally open in Port Clinton!!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the best smallmouth spot I ever found was just outside put in bay on the left real shallow next to can think it is a green can but drops of to around 25 ft fast like there is a ledge there caught a lot there every time I ever tried


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

fishercreekrick said:


> the best smallmouth spot I ever found was just outside put in bay on the left real shallow next to can think it is a green can but drops of to around 25 ft fast like there is a ledge there caught a lot there every time I ever tried


I think I fished that area Father's day. Spent time around that and Middle Bass. Lots of good shallow areas to fish around those islands.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I use to vacation on PIB, the bay always offered plenty of bass in May. Lots of pics with the monument in the background.


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Yeah, I found a map that shows Gull as a reef. I'm hoping to hit that reef, or the point that comes off the NE corner of Kelleys. Thanks!


I fished the NE corner of kelleys Sat. got 3 nice smallmouth lots of sheep.Dropshot with softcraws.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

fishermanbob said:


> I fished the NE corner of kelleys Sat. got 3 nice smallmouth lots of sheep.Dropshot with softcraws.


Nice job. I may have to head out there soon myself. Thanks for the report.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

BankAngler said:


> The drawbridge is finally open in Port Clinton!!


About damn time


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

Took a while to find them off south bass yesterday but was well worth it when I finally did.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My friend and I were having a conversation this weekend comparing a number of trips and the effects of decent wind. We have come to the thought that bass bite better on the windy side of an island as the current pushes up against it, instead of the calm side. Is this a good rule of thumb that you guys have noticed, or just chance for those days? 

Wondering others thoughts.
Thank you,
Rickerd


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought fish like the windy side, fishermen like the lee side... At least it seems that way to me. Whatever is the least comfortable for me and makes boat control absolutely miserable seems to make the fish most active.
Of course it could be that they are so busy laughing at my boat spinning out of control I catch them off guard.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

rickerd said:


> My friend and I were having a conversation this weekend comparing a number of trips and the effects of decent wind. We have come to the thought that bass bite better on the windy side of an island as the current pushes up against it, instead of the calm side. Is this a good rule of thumb that you guys have noticed, or just chance for those days?
> 
> Wondering others thoughts.
> Thank you,
> Rickerd


I would agree with that theory! Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I think we have a tally, the uncomfortable windy side is best. 
Thank you 
Rickerd


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

rickerd said:


> I think we have a tally, the uncomfortable windy side is best.
> Thank you
> Rickerd


It's good to remember if your fishing from shore too. It's not so uncomfortable then. You don't have to worry about the boat being blown all over.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice video. You are a very brave man. Being alone on a boat and not having a pfd on. One rogue wave or loss of balance hitting your head would be nasty.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

zimmerj said:


> Nice video. You are a very brave man. Being alone on a boat and not having a pfd on. One rogue wave or loss of balance hitting your head would be nasty.


The boat is pretty steady and I use the seat for balance. The PFD is always on when running. I have it attached to the kill switch. You have a very valid point. There has been days when I've fished with it on for the entire day. It was much rougher then.


----------



## EddieB (Oct 24, 2011)

Excellent video! thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

EddieB said:


> Excellent video! thanks for sharing.


Thanks Eddie. Appreciate the kind words. I'm in Northern Michigan right now trying to figure out these smallmouth. I'm on vacation with my wife, but have some mornings to get out on the local lakes. Hopefully piece something together before the end of the week. Tight lines brother.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

big bass, if you are on a clear water lake, I've had the best luck up there, keeping it simple with drop shot rig, Kahle hook with a half a worm hooked once in the middle. Just casting or drifting near likely holding areas. Sometimes weed lines, sometimes rock piles, sometimes you see a school of baitfish near the top, cast just beyond them and drag it back. The bait might be getting worked from bass below. Let us know how you do.
Rickerd


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Rickerd. I was up in northern Michigan this past week. I didn't see you post until today. Thanks for the tip. Much appreciated.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

well how did you do?
Were you in the UP or one of the lakes up north?
My experiences have come from Duck, Green, and Long lakes in Grand Traverse county as well as Walloon lake up farther. Walloon lake was the toughest for me to figure out. Water so clear and blue you think you are in the Caribbean seeing bottom at 20 feet deep.
Rickerd


----------



## timweidner (Feb 15, 2009)

My girlfriend's brother is a bass fisherman and he is coming in from the east coast this weekend. I would like to get him into some nice Lake Erie smallmouth. We are going to be staying at Maumee State Park. He is bringing his kayak and I will have 2 kayaks and my Erie boat. Any recommendations for good starting points? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

rickerd said:


> well how did you do?
> Were you in the UP or one of the lakes up north?
> My experiences have come from Duck, Green, and Long lakes in Grand Traverse county as well as Walloon lake up farther. Walloon lake was the toughest for me to figure out. Water so clear and blue you think you are in the Caribbean seeing bottom at 20 feet deep.
> Rickerd


You named some real good ones there! I had great success on Green lake probably 5 or 6 years ago in the spring. Fished it two days and caught some big smallies and largemouth. Really dying to get back on that lake. I haven't fished Duck or Long. I did fish Leelanau back then too. It's in the same general area and has some pigs in it. 
This trip was a vacation with my wife Tina. I was able to do some quick morning trips. I fished Bellaire, Charlevoix, a small lake I won't mention, and Deer Lake. I had a huge cold front come through when I fished Bellaire. Charlevoix was massive, but I caught a couple from shore and some off a point on the lake. Didn't have enough time to figure that one out. Deer Lake was fantastic, and so was the other smaller lake. Bellaire I lost a giant at the boat. Should have that on video. I'll post the first video next Tuesday. You'll get a kick out of it. I got a smallmouth to eat a 9" wooden swimbait. 

This spring I hit Walloon, Burt, Crooked, Skegmog, and Bellaire. 
Your right about those lakes being tough in the summer. They follow these bait fish around and I was having about 1 1/2 hour window to catch them and then the bite would shut off. Crystal clear water makes it tough. 

Here's a video from Walloon from this past May.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

timweidner said:


> My girlfriend's brother is a bass fisherman and he is coming in from the east coast this weekend. I would like to get him into some nice Lake Erie smallmouth. We are going to be staying at Maumee State Park. He is bringing his kayak and I will have 2 kayaks and my Erie boat. Any recommendations for good starting points? Thanks in advance!


Those smallmouth are roamers. Maumee Bay state park is a nice place to stay. You staying in a cabin or the hotel? There are some big largemouth in the pond and even some good walleye! If your going to go out on the lake the best shot from that location is to hit the reefs (firing range). Drag some tubes over and around the humps. The water is a stirred up now, so it could be more difficult to get bites. You can launch out of Meinke or go further down and go out of Wild Wings or the other marina there. I'm drawing a blank on the name of it right now. 

You can also go down to Catawba boat launch if it's open. Head out around Middle bass island and fish the edges and points. There's always resident smallmouth hanging around. Good luck and hope you guys get them! East Harbor is also a nice back up if the weather isn't good. You can catch largemouth in the bay and smallmouth in the channel leading in and out of the harbor.


----------



## timweidner (Feb 15, 2009)

bigbass201 said:


> Those smallmouth are roamers. Maumee Bay state park is a nice place to stay. You staying in a cabin or the hotel? There are some big largemouth in the pond and even some good walleye! If your going to go out on the lake the best shot from that location is to hit the reefs (firing range). Drag some tubes over and around the humps. The water is a stirred up now, so it could be more difficult to get bites. You can launch out of Meinke or go further down and go out of Wild Wings or the other marina there. I'm drawing a blank on the name of it right now.
> 
> You can also go down to Catawba boat launch if it's open. Head out around Middle bass island and fish the edges and points. There's always resident smallmouth hanging around. Good luck and hope you guys get them! East Harbor is also a nice back up if the weather isn't good. You can catch largemouth in the bay and smallmouth in the channel leading in and out of the harbor.


Thanks much for the ideas, Big Bass!


----------

